# Post Pictures Of Your Worst Wrecks.



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Post pictures of bad wrecks hear.

These are pictures of my Dad's 1992 Ford Ranger that was totaled while I was driving it when I was 16. Another car lost control and roled over my it while I was driving.









I was traped in the truck while it was on fire. Luckily a guy close by had a fire extingquisher.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

You can se wear it was on fire.


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

ouch. i dont have any pictures of it but i rearended a van when i was 16 in a 2wd chevy 1500 and it pushed the motor through the fire wall. i had to climb out the window to get out


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

chevyman51;1110565 said:


> ouch. i dont have any pictures of it but i rearended a van when i was 16 in a 2wd chevy 1500 and it pushed the motor through the fire wall. i had to climb out the window to get out


I know a guy that did the same thing with a Blazer and the engine also came through the fire wall.


----------



## OHSIX6OH (Nov 4, 2010)

You are lucky to be here today, WOW!!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

OHSIX6OH;1110578 said:


> You are lucky to be here today, WOW!!


My cousin died in that area, so I think he was looking out for me.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

OHSIX6OH;1110578 said:


> You are lucky to be here today, WOW!!


x2



mercer_me;1110584 said:


> My cousin died in that area, so I think he was looking out for me.


Somebody had to be looking out for you. Sorry to hear about your cousin.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Mackman;1110618 said:


> Somebody had to be looking out for you. Sorry to hear about your cousin.


He died before I was born. So I never got to meat him.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Dayum Mercer, you shouldn't be here after that one. Very lucky!


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

mine which i'm sure alot of people saw. 10-15-10 was a lady turning left infront of me when i had a green light. toatled my excursion, damnit


























her car


----------



## keitha (Dec 30, 2001)

*9/30/09*

Wife was stopped in front of the house to turn left into our driveway.
Hit from behind and pushed into the on coming lane. Wheels were straight mind you.
Then T boned by a neighbor in his brand new f-150 1800miles. Totaled it.
66 days in the hosp 7 surgeries to date at least one more to come.
What a year!!!
They believe that the woman that hit her was distracted by here dog in the car w/ her.
You see it all the time the dogs laying across peoples arms, nose up to the window ect...
Straight road good visibility wide shoulders..

So PLEASE secure your plowing buddies.
We have harnesses that actually hook right into the seat belt for our pests... I mean pets.

Keith


----------



## nhgranite (Feb 26, 2009)

avoiding a deer and center punched an huge tree. should have hit the deer. but then again i hated that truck, may it rust in pieces. mangled two fingers pretty good.


----------



## SnoBull (Oct 1, 2009)

Ouch!!! Those look like some bad breaks.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

keitha;1110978 said:


> Wife was stopped in front of the house to turn left into our driveway.
> Hit from behind and pushed into the on coming lane. Wheels were straight mind you.
> Then T boned by a neighbor in his brand new f-150 1800miles. Totaled it.
> 66 days in the hosp 7 surgeries to date at least one more to come.
> ...


I'm very soryy to hear about your wife. I hope she can make a good recovery.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

mercer_me;1110554 said:


> Post pictures of bad wrecks hear.
> 
> These are pictures of my Dad's 1992 Ford Ranger that was totaled while I was driving it when I was 16. Another car lost control and roled over my it while I was driving.
> 
> ...


HOLY COW!!!!!!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

That 1992 Ranger was cherry to. It only had around 17,000 miles on it and was never drove in the Winter.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Before i was born (around 1988) my uncle was driving a new chevy S10 home from night classes at college and fell asleep at the wheel on the highway. He went off the road at a bend and down an enbankment. He wasn't wearing his seatbelt and was ejected from the truck with minimal injuries. Turned out that saved his life because the trucks engine ended up touching the back of the cab. He probably would have been crushed if he stayed in the truck.

My dad had a picture of it. I'll see if he still has it.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Jelinek61;1111235 said:


> Before i was born (around 1988) my uncle was driving a new chevy S10 home from night classes at college and fell asleep at the wheel on the highway. He went off the road at a bend and down an enbankment. He wasn't wearing his seatbelt and was ejected from the truck with minimal injuries. Turned out that saved his life because the trucks engine ended up touching the back of the cab. He probably would have been crushed if he stayed in the truck.
> 
> My dad had a picture of it. I'll see if he still has it.


You never know weather the seat belt will save you or end you. In my wreck it definatly saved me.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

All pretty nasty if you ask me...


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

WHY won't plowsite allow me to post pics anymore? I've been doing it the same way from the smae hosting site (flickr) the whole time? Oh well.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

nhgranite;1111052 said:


> avoiding a deer and center punched an huge tree. should have hit the deer. but then again i hated that truck, may it rust in pieces. mangled two fingers pretty good.


sorry about the accident but im glad you helped get another ford off the road 
i love what you said about hating it let it rust in pieces hahahaha great


----------



## Ford-101 (Nov 9, 2007)

2005 f-350 rolled it twice times on my home from work 430pm... car came into my lane on a rd that was just chip sealed. car hit the side of my which put me into the ditch where then I hit a culvert pipe and rolled end for end.. The kicker to all this is the town I work for just sealed that rd and we had talked at work that ppl drive to fast on this rd.. The other part to this was the truck was 3 weeks old I didn't make my first payment yet. sense the truck save my a** I went and bought anther one just like it


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Ford-101;1111595 said:


> 2005 f-350 rolled it twice times on my home from work 430pm... car came into my lane on a rd that was just chip sealed. car hit the side of my which put me into the ditch where then I hit a culvert pipe and rolled end for end.. The kicker to all this is the town I work for just sealed that rd and we had talked at work that ppl drive to fast on this rd.. The other part to this was the truck was 3 weeks old I didn't make my first payment yet. sense the truck save my a** I went and bought anther one just like it


Glad to hear you are ok. That realy sucks that your truck was only 3 weeks old.


----------



## beano (Nov 5, 2007)

55 mph going down with 3 other buddies, got cut in by a kid on a dirt bike with no license and no insurance...a week in the hospital later


----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

Drunk driver 3 AM f*****was going 50 and i was stopped he was in a 2004 F350 Diesel SRW. Was snowing like a mother. couldn't get pictures till the day after. was out for about a month DEC 18th- Jan 17th. 4 storms figured about $2500.00 lost plus my truck was totaled frame bent to ****. bought it new in October.


----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

one more plus the new truck i got..........


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

Dlongerman;1111934 said:


> one more plus the new truck i got..........


Looks like my truck but extended cab! I love that truck! and I am a *dun dun dunnn* GM man all the way. The new F super duties are great. Hope they hold up well because I got an acct that has stupid people in and out of all of the time. That is why I send my contracts to my insurance guy and not just my lawyer. If someone hits me I can get monetary losses if they are so large.... Hope you got paid in full for your loss on the old one... It sucks that people hit you and then you get less for the vehicle event tho it was just as good as new, and then you lose out on the storms, and you lose out on a lot of fun! Hope the drunk was thrown in the slammer. It is never acceptable to drink and drive. Heck I'm 18 and I don't drink at all. Highschool senior/college freshman (program where I do college while I basically wait for my grad. date.. I work full time too) and I don't drink because my service is 24/7 and I would never do that!!!! I think we need more than OVI/DUI plates! We need a "dunce hat" and corresponding bumper sticker!


----------



## LouieDog (Nov 18, 2010)

You can just buff that out.


----------



## ff1221 (Feb 17, 2008)

It's not much, but wrote the truck off, drunk driver hit it a week and a half ago, and kept going, worst part was it was the only plow truck I had ready to go, new truck should be ready today, included a pic of it.


----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

ff1221;1119375 said:


> It's not much, but wrote the truck off, drunk driver hit it a week and a half ago, and kept going, worst part was it was the only plow truck I had ready to go, new truck should be ready today, included a pic of it.


what kind of tires are those? on the new chevy?


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

Heres my wreck happen November 20th last year.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

Freddy130;1119480 said:


> Heres my wreck happen November 20th last year.


Holy crap! is that back rack perfectly fine? it looks like it lol!!!

I'll buy that off ya if you still have it haha! dang man. Nice roll over. Send that in to back rack and tell them what happened...that thing looks pristine....and like it might have saved the occupants of the cab.

Wow, hope you walked out of this okay and everyone was alright


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Freddy130;1119480 said:


> Heres my wreck happen November 20th last year.





DaytonBioLawns;1119555 said:


> Holy crap! is that back rack perfectly fine? it looks like it lol!!!


I'm glad you are ok. I truely believe that head ache racks can be life savers.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I almost feel bad posting these compared to some on this thread, but I was glad my salter wasn't on...

This is what happens when your plowing to late in the night and turn off your reverse sensors., you hit telephone poles :crying:


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

soooooooo the pole won??? or did it fall?


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

the new boss 92;1119687 said:


> soooooooo the pole won??? or did it fall?


lol, it did not fall thank god, would of crossed a major road..


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

DaytonBioLawns;1119555 said:


> Holy crap! is that back rack perfectly fine? it looks like it lol!!!
> 
> I'll buy that off ya if you still have it haha! dang man. Nice roll over. Send that in to back rack and tell them what happened...that thing looks pristine....and like it might have saved the occupants of the cab.
> 
> Wow, hope you walked out of this okay and everyone was alright


The back rack went with the truck. It was a little bent and twisted but I feel it played a big part in me being here today... Six broken vertibrae, muscle damage, and almost a year later I'm pretty well back to normal. Since that accident every truck I drive has a back rack on it and learned a very important lesson on seatbelts and how un fun being launched out of a truck at 90 km/h is...

Freddy


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Dlongerman;1111934 said:


> one more plus the new truck i got..........


Don't worry so much, the new truck is a real upgrade!


----------



## F-250 SD (Jan 30, 2005)

*Sunk, June 2009*

Wheels were chocked, truck was in park with emergency brake set. Launched boat, spent 15 minutes on boat screwing around, as I walk up the dock some one yells truck as i see mine sliding on the slime.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

F-250 SD;1121518 said:


> Wheels were chocked, truck was in park with emergency brake set. Launched boat, spent 15 minutes on boat screwing around, as I walk up the dock some one yells truck as i see mine sliding on the slime.


Thats got to suck! What ended up happening to it? I assume they totalled it due to the fact it was completely under water.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

oh that sucks, i would assume it was toatled. recently a family member lost control and went into a ditch that was full of water. the fact the truck was half submerged it was totled from the water getting in.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

91AK250;1121636 said:


> oh that sucks, i would assume it was toatled. recently a family member lost control and went into a ditch that was full of water. the fact the truck was half submerged it was totled from the water getting in.


Ya, I figured it would be to. When this guys truck went through the ice the insurance company called it totaled.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

F-250 SD;1121518 said:


> Wheels were chocked, truck was in park with emergency brake set. Launched boat, spent 15 minutes on boat screwing around, as I walk up the dock some one yells truck as i see mine sliding on the slime.


That sucks, I think they need to make the ramp a little less steep.

It looks like your truck was just washed in that last shot. haha


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

to bad what happend to the boat trailer


----------



## F-250 SD (Jan 30, 2005)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1121550 said:


> Thats got to suck! What ended up happening to it? I assume they totalled it due to the fact it was completely under water.


They totalled it, especially as it was running and ingested all that salt water. I was the first of eight that went in that year. 5 went in due to the same circumstances as me (slippery ramp) the others were just not paying attention.

The trailer is still hailing my 31' Contender. As for the just washed look, I guess wax works even in salt water...LOL


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

I had a friends dad put a S-10 blazer in a pond in the early 90's trying to plow it off to go ice skating. I wish I still had the pics.
Went down up to the windows. Was in for 4 hours.
2 tow trucks, 2 bobcats and a chainsaw later and it was out.
Started and ran within 10 mins of pulling it out.


----------



## dodgebuzz (Feb 1, 2012)

seen this truck at shop they say he had it on the road for just 7hr and crashed. hit the bridge just before the first snow


----------



## dodgebuzz (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

my explorer, a school bus turned left infront of it.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

im not buying it anymore............


----------



## CSLC (Jan 16, 2008)

I was in the front passenger seat of the suburban


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

91AK250;1436615 said:


> my explorer, a school bus turned left infront of it.


if youdidnt have picture proof of all the cars you wreacked i wouldn't believe you!


----------



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

Was the suburban on there way to a call


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Dang that new dodge is totally *****...So much for $60,000 bucks


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

the new boss 92;1436781 said:


> if youdidnt have picture proof of all the cars you wreacked i wouldn't believe you!


yeah..i wish it wasnt the case. my dad was driving my explorer when this happend. hes still in alot of pain and has alot of recovering to do. the bus driver was cited and the school district is going to pay dearly.

here was the story on the news.






that truck is my baby..i still have it i may see if i can save it/rebuild it this summer.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

91AK250;1437495 said:


> that truck is my baby..i still have it i may see if i can save it/rebuild it this summer.


I think it just needs a new hood and your good to go.


----------



## CSLC (Jan 16, 2008)

njsnowremoval;1437163 said:


> Was the suburban on there way to a call


The Suburban was not on its way to a call.....there is a story behind it not one I am too happy about!!!


----------



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

91AK250;1437495 said:


> yeah..i wish it wasnt the case. my dad was driving my explorer when this happend. hes still in alot of pain and has alot of recovering to do. the bus driver was cited and the school district is going to pay dearly.
> 
> here was the story on the news.
> 
> ...


Dont take this the wrong way, i dont know about were you live but here the schools are suffering and though i understand the fustration i dont think i would go after them other than maby a new truck. That is unless you have no med insurance than thy should cover that as well.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

generally you wouldnt go after the school directly but thier insurance. which wouldnt really affect the school to much. and if it is a bus company than youd be going after them. most schools dont own the busses the work is subbed out to a bus company.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

the bus is owned by the district and they are self insured(allready delt with this). allready got the truck money out of them and the check was directly from anchorage school district. the pain and suffering will come later.


my dad has no medical coverage and has been on disability since 1996. this woman made a GROSS misjudgment in the best light. they will be held accountable. btw our district is not hurting like down south, much like our economy isnt either.


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

F-250 SD;1121518 said:


> Wheels were chocked, truck was in park with emergency brake set. Launched boat, spent 15 minutes on boat screwing around, as I walk up the dock some one yells truck as i see mine sliding on the slime.


Many people do not know that drum style emergency brakes do not have very good holding power backwards it really prevents forward movement. So if parked on a hill car should be pointing down with e brake on. I know you cannot launch a boat like that LOL and slime was the main issue. Disc brake emergency brakes work in both directions.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

91AK250;1436615 said:


> my explorer, a school bus turned left infront of it.


Remind me to NEVER drive in Alaska. It is becoming very apparent that nobody knows how to drive. Does your Explorer make 4 or 5 vehicles you have owed that have been crashed/totaled/wrecked in last.... year, year and a half. All of which were "not your fault".

I would seriously be considering an armored or tactical vehicle for your next truck.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

NBI Lawn;1437851 said:


> I would seriously be considering an armored or tactical vehicle for your next truck.


Hahahahahahahahaha! Thats awesome.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

NBI Lawn;1437851 said:


> Remind me to NEVER drive in Alaska. It is becoming very apparent that nobody knows how to drive. Does your Explorer make 4 or 5 vehicles you have owed that have been crashed/totaled/wrecked in last.... year, year and a half. All of which were "not your fault".
> 
> I would seriously be considering an armored or tactical vehicle for your next truck.


I would consider a tank lol


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

91AK250;1436615 said:


> my explorer, a school bus turned left infront of it.


I'm sick about your Explorer, that was one of my favorite vehicles...


----------



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

Or you know this. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marauder_(vehicle)


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

njsnowremoval;1439153 said:


> Or you know this. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marauder_(vehicle)


Check out the Knight XV (made in Canada) its the same thing, but a little less drastic. Thumbs Up


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marauder_%28vehicle%29

......


----------



## blazer_kid (Feb 4, 2012)

While coming back from work the guy driveing the van i was in blew a stop sign at 60mph and a car doing 60mph or more T-boned us




























I was sitting were the red circle is


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

blazer_kid;1443636 said:


> While coming back from work the guy driveing the van i was in blew a stop sign at 60mph and a car doing 60mph or more T-boned us


And you walked away????


----------



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

WERE you wearing a seat belt? ! do you own the company or do you work there? was that a work truck or personal? was the guy fired?


----------



## bi-directional (Dec 11, 2010)

One of my trucks 10 days ago.


----------



## blazer_kid (Feb 4, 2012)

njsnowremoval;1443669 said:


> WERE you wearing a seat belt? ! do you own the company or do you work there? was that a work truck or personal? was the guy fired?


Yes i was and walked away with just whip lash. I only worked a summer for the company but it was on the clock in a company truck and yeah the guy still works there.


----------



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

Just my personal opinion if a guy crashed a truck due to his own neglegance hed be gone.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

njsnowremoval;1443764 said:


> Just my personal opinion if a guy crashed a truck due to his own neglegance hed be gone.


That seems like a logical thing to do, fire him!


----------



## 03sd (Jan 16, 2012)

A few years ago a semi hit a school bus at hwy speed they figured 60+ the bus was stopped letting some kids off, the driver never touched the brakes no skid marks multiple injuries and one was killed. We heard the helos and didn't know at the time what was going on come to find out they were med flights from all over wating to land.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Cold Spring Landscapes & Construction;1437616 said:


> The Suburban was not on its way to a call.....there is a story behind it not one I am too happy about!!!


being a brother ff, I would like to hear the story.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1443882 said:


> being a brother ff, I would like to hear the story.


I want to hear the story too, Im taking the civil service test next month and EMT training after that. Hopefully Ill be a firefighter one day!


----------



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

One thing i want to do for a living is Fire fighter. HEre you have to be an EMT as well. I must say since he said there was a story behind it i have been curiouse as to what it is. I do understand if he chosses not to share though.


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

jhall22guitar;1444000 said:


> I want to hear the story too, Im taking the civil service test next month and EMT training after that. Hopefully Ill be a firefighter one day!


I just signed up for it too, I'm only 19 so I doubt I'll get the job, but it's worth a shot


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm just the opposite of all you guys. Got my EMT-B, FireFighter2, took FireFighter3 but never the state tests, was on a department for 8-9 months and decided farming was better.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

Mark13;1444306 said:


> I'm just the opposite of all you guys. Got my EMT-B, FireFighter2, took FireFighter3 but never the state tests, was on a department for 8-9 months and decided farming was better.


i dont blame you!


----------

